# Recent find 68 deluxe stingray all original.



## gary.kreidler (Jan 31, 2015)

Just picked this up last night.  July of 68 deluxe stingray.  All original pretty nice shape.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 31, 2015)

Really nice find. I think 68' was the best year right after 69s (only because I like those shifters on a 69) Got mine from the original owner 2 years ago. I have since put on repop slik and front westwind to replace the original Carlise's


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 31, 2015)

gary.kreidler said:


> Just picked this up last night.  July of 68 deluxe stingray.  All original pretty nice shape.




Looks like it may have a two speed rear hub also, good score.  Intact original white walls are getting tough to find too.


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks..Yep it's a two speed.


----------

